# iPod touch to projector hookup help...



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi everyone.
Haven't been on in awhile, sorry.
But now with the big day coming, well you all know what I'm saying.

So here's my dilemma, I've downloaded the Atmosfear FX Siren ghost file.
I have transfered it onto my iPod touch, no problem.
But it won't seem to play through my projector.
I'm using an inexpensive projector, LIGHTBLAST.
It only has RCA hookups.
My newer iPod touch has the smaller 8 pin plug, so I use an adapter that converts it to a 16 pin plug.
That then goes to RCA outputs into the projector.
No image is coming out of the projector.

I have used this projector with an older iPod nano, with the same RCA adapter, minus the plug converter, with success.
Unfortunately, the newer Atmosfear FX file won't download to older iPods, so I can't just swap iPods.

Here's what I'm using....


Help me figure out how to make this work, please.
Robert


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry, here's the image of what I'm using....


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Jabberwocky ,

I don't think the lightning connector supports analog out , so you will need to get a "lightning to hdmi" adapter and "hdmi to rca" adapter . The older Apple products had a DAC (digital to analog converter) .

Tom


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks Tom.
I've ordered an 8pin lightning cable to HDMI and a HDMI to composite RCA adapter.
Hope this works.
Again, thanks for advice.
Robert


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Robert ,

Make sure your HDMI to composite has a built in digital to analog converter . Here is a link to a cable that has the converter http://www.adcmobile.com/hdmi-av/.

Tom


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

just convert the file to work on the nano?


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

BillyVanpire said:


> just convert the file to work on the nano?


Hi,
Thanks for chiming in.
If my cable solution does not work, how would I go about converting the file?
Any advice would help.
Not very literate in the computer game.
Thank you,
Robert


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

most nano's will only play the following aspect ratios:
640x480 4:3
640x360 16:9 (widescreen)
320x240 4:3
320x180 16:9 (widescreen)

i'm guessing your video file is 1080x720 or more.

are you on windows or mac?

edit: here's a guide & link for free app 'mpeg steamclip' (works on win & mac)
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2333230?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Well unfortunately after trying three different wire setups and a converter box, I've got nothing.
Each time the screen out of the projector tells me to active the "hotspot".
Problem is, the itouch doesn't have that selection.
Even after trying it on my iPhone, activating the "hotspot", I still get no video to the projector.
I'm at a loss.


----------

